
Ask HN: Remote employees, how are you paid (contract, US-payroll, etc.)? - VvdHout
Hi everybody,<p>I am getting a job at a US-based startup but will be working from The Netherlands as a remote worker. We are trying to figure out how to properly organize this but there is so much conflicting information out there on what you should do, and what you can&#x27;t do.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from somebody who is currently working remotely for a US-based company to get some insight in how to organize this.<p>A massive thanks for you help and all the best,<p>Valentijn
======
mytailorisrich
If you were employed by a local company what would you expect they pay for
(that includes an office!) or provide as benefits? What would be compulsory by
law? (in fact what is the law in any case?) What would that cost you if you
had to pay for it by yourself? What would you miss out on as an independent
contractor/freelancer?

You need to have answers to these questions so that you can decide what to ask
for.

~~~
VvdHout
Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Good points, I have tried to cover these things as much
as I could so that I can cover insurance, pension, and a co-working space. I
am more looking for the nitty-gritty part of it, regarding how they organize
the agreement (contractually). I think I have found another post that shed
some light on this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18289932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18289932)

Thanks again,

Valentijn

